# [adultswim] brought back Toonami



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2012)

probably a cruel april fools joke but its been airing all night along with classic anime

dbz, 
yu yu hakusho, 
trigun, 
gundam,
big o (well that still airs every sat), 
outlaw star, 
blue sub #6 (dont even remember this), 
tenchi muyo
astro boy
gigantor

and they gave tom new scenes such as a mass effect 3 review. next week show previews for bleach

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcEf0ZUcc7o[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=435IDMsdJrI[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-gu_UzLrCs[/video]


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2012)

OH DEAR LORD THEYR ACTUALGHDNMGL OUTLAW STTYATRJLEDGJLD

Too bad I don't actually watch TV anymore.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Big O was special since it was the first episode fromt the first season, [as ]only shows the second season now since it's the only one they have the rights for permanently since they co-produced it.

Blue Sub #6 only had 4 episodes, easy to forget it really.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 1, 2012)

No Sailor Moon???


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope it's not April Fooling. I liked Toonami. I'd watch it if it came on now. Closest I can get to having the Funimation Channel without paying AT&T an extra $15 a month for it.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 1, 2012)

If this is just a joke. It's fucking cruel....

EDIT: Referring to Toonami, not my fake Admin Status.


----------



## sergster1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Backup toons on justin tv still has a backup of the entire night of toonami.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, Toonami? And they didn't use that stupid looking Tom 4.0 design? Oh, Adult Swim, you card.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Wow, Toonami? And they didn't use that stupid looking Tom 4.0 design? Oh, Adult Swim, you card.


could have been moltar...


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 2, 2012)

I know its April fools but its still messed up joking about this I want toonami back so bad. Manly tears were shed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it's good to know what I won't be watching.

I didn't watch Cartoon Network as a kid but I hear everyone go on about Toonami. Seeing this anime line-up wonders if it was actually good "back in the day".

I certainly won't flog myself by watching an episode of DBZ just for "nostalgia".


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2012)

its official
coming back may 26th

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/interest/2012-05-16/adult-swim-brings-back-toonami-block-starting-on-may-26


----------

